# Help with extreme sporadic clipping



## Officialrich (Sep 9, 2016)

Amp - alpine pdx v9
Subs - Kicker CompVR 43CVR122(I think) 
Surround - kenwood excelons
Head - kenwood ddx372bt

Keep in mind this is a 5 channel amp, and I have the subs wired for 2 ohms.

When I'm parked with the engine running I only get clipping when the subs are turned up and hit. It happens a little less often while revving the engine at about 2000 rpms. If I turn down the gain on the subs all the way (still in park with the engine on) the amp will run forever. Even at high volumes. 

While driving, even if the gain on the subs is all the way up or all the way down, I get serious sporadic clipping. Though it seems tof happen more often in hot weather or when the rpms are low.


Thanks for any help in advanced

P.S. the amp is wired under the passenger seat and the car is a 99 infiniti g20t with a brand new battery.


----------



## Officialrich (Sep 9, 2016)

Let me know if I can provide any further info or clarify anything. I try to be as specific as possible.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im getting a hint that you seem to be confusing the word clipping with "the sound is cutting out". is the sound cutting in and out?


----------



## Officialrich (Sep 9, 2016)

The sound is definitely cutting in and out. I thought the power was cutting out completely but I realized the main power light is staying on and the secondary power light is turning off. I've never seen a red light on the secondary which leads me to believe that the red led burnt out


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

do the speakers cut out too or just the subs? this could be important..


----------



## Officialrich (Sep 9, 2016)

Everything cuts out. It's a 4 channel amp though so all four channels plus the 5th mono channel all cut out.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Sounds like the amp is cutting out due to low voltage. Check your connections on the power wires and also make sure the wire is of adequate size. If those are good then I would start looking into high output alternators.


----------



## Misgifmaker (Sep 15, 2015)

Check your ground? Is there a voltage drop between your ground on the amp and the positive post of the battery under load?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misgifmaker (Sep 15, 2015)

Also could be a speaker wire is damaged and showing Ground to the amplifier under heavy vibrations, I would meter continuity with ground on all 8 speaker wires, and if that doesn't show any results try disconnecting one channel and go for a drive and see if the condition persists, if not reattach that lead and disconnect a different channel and repeat until the problem goes away or you run out of channels. 

I have also seen blown speakers cause an intermittent no sound condition on amps due to a dead-short in the coil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

